# Any Deconetwork/Pikiware Updates?



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

The Pikiware discussion ended a couple of months ago and I can't find any recent updates. Have they solved their problems or has everyone just given up?


----------



## deco solutions (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi tmonkey

I've spent a huge amount of my time testing the Wilcom DecoNetwork software and reporting any issues back to the developers. All the major issues I have found have been fixed. The clipart is still pending although I have seen it working in beta which will be with us very soon.

I can think of ways the fulfillment admin could operate to make life easier for the owner but these are issues that can be addressed over time. For the time being the system works and it WILL make you money as long as you adapt your business model to work with it. If you try to make the program do things it wasn’t designed for then you will become frustrated.

Hope that helps.
Dean @ DecoNetwork Solutions


----------



## dtgprinter (Mar 27, 2007)

Is the new clipart upgrades now installed / working?

Can affiliate stores limit the products offered to a subset of what the host/fulfilment store offers, or do all products have to be available?

If I sign up and within a few weeks I realize it's not the product for me, what's the cancellation/refund policy?

Thanks


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

The Rivalart clipart is installed. Products can't be limited on the current release. Cancellation is 60 days written notice, see here Wilcom DecoNetwork.com | Invest In A Solution That Can Grow Your Business


----------



## dtgprinter (Mar 27, 2007)

from the FAQ link...

Can I cancel anytime?
All plans require a 12 month commitment. You can cancel at any time, with 60 days written notice; however, no refund will be given.

A twelve month committment indicates you wouldn't be able to cancel until after the first year. Sign up / provide 60 days notice before end of tenth month be out after 12th month.

Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If you sign-up on the monthly plan then there is no refund to loose. The downside is that you pay 20% more over the year compared to the pre-pay option.


----------



## dtgprinter (Mar 27, 2007)

TPrintDesigner said:


> If you sign-up on the monthly plan then there is no refund to loose. The downside is that you pay 20% more over the year compared to the pre-pay option.


Did I get it wrong when I assumed you were from Deco. No offence, and it was my assumption, but would I have been embarrassed if you're wrong and I signed up just to find out they kept charging my VISA for 12 months because "All plans require a 12 month commitment." and I said "TPrintDesigner" said it would be okay. lol 

I'll obviously need to make sure I contact them directly just to make sure that your interpretation of their cancellation policy is correct.

I appreciate your feedback though.


----------

